# Crate size for air travel



## The Artful Dodger (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi! 
I have a five month old male GSD and I am planning to travel with him regularly. I will need a crate (vari kennel) for him, but I am unsure about the size I will need. As he is only five months old, I don't know how big he will be, but so far it looks like he will be a fairly big lad. I have been looking at the X-large (102x69x76cm) and the giant (122x81x89cm) sizes. I think the giant might be a bit excessive, but I am just worried that we might not be permitted on the plane if the airline staff thinks that the crate might be on the small side. I will need the crate soon, but would like to buy one that is big enough for him when he is all grown up.

Does anyone here travel with their dogs and could be so kind as to share how big the crates are and if you have had any problems when flying?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would check with the airline to ask their requirements for the crate and their regulations for how big it must be for the dog. Unless you think that your gsd will be very tall over 76 cm (30 inches) and mature at over 45 kg (100 lbs), I agree with you that the giant size crate woud be too big.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I just had a four month old puppy shipped to me. You would not believe the size of the crate the airlines mandated because of those darned big ears!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Definitely check with the airline you prefer. Some require there to be a minimum of 6 inches of clearance between the roof of the crate and the tips of the ears. I'd wait for the airline crate until the pup is finished growing unless you plan on traveling before that.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you will most likely need to purchase 2. get the best size for him now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Also take not that not all airplanes can accommodate the giant crates. I was able to use the extra large for my females, but not sure they would allow a large male in that size.


----------

